# An imperfect solution to an imperfect roof? (Low Shingled)



## Reaky Loof (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,
I am a former plumber turned residential contractor who now spends my time, and most every dollar I've earned, on college. I built my house in my early 20's before I learned more about roofing from working with my roofing contractor.

I made a mistake by installing an asphalt shingle roof on a 2:12 roof. The roof is only 4 years old, the shingles are sealed at the edges, are six-nailed, and the tar paper lapped per the local windstorm standards. So, basically I have a roof that will never tear off, but it won't keep out a heavy wind-driven rain.

During a recent rain, multiple points of wetness shown through on the inside of the porch the roof covers. This is a rare occurrence in only the heaviest of thunderstorms.

I have gone from being a relatively wealthy young man to a poor man in my college pursuits. Is there a possible solution to give the roof more resilience during a thunderstorm without having to tear off my error and start over? 

Thank you for you time!


----------



## Reaky Loof (Sep 21, 2013)

Specifically:

Sealants/Coatings, Torch-on, or self adhesives that might work. Are there any decent options for a couple hundred dollars? 
(apx. 300 sq.ft.)


----------

